
Ask HN: Meditation resources? - valuegram
I've read a lot recently about the benefits of meditation, and have done a lot of personal research, but I'm finding conflicting information on where to begin.  Basically I'm looking for an introduction to non-religious (if that's the correct term) meditation.  Any experiences with books or any other resources that you would recommend?  I know everyone's experiences are different, but I'm hypothesizing that whatever has worked for the HN crowd, would probably be a good place for me to start.  Thanks!
======
seiji
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoshin> y
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_Mind,_Beginner%27s_Mind>

------
Humjob
The best teacher bar none in my opinion is Shinzen Young. He is completely
secular, has decades of experience, and has developed an in-depth methodology
informed by science and logical systematization. He's all substance and has no
fluff and no woo-woo BS about how your chakras aren't aligned.

<http://www.shinzen.org>

<http://www.youtube.com/user/expandcontract>

~~~
valuegram
This sounds perfect. I only saw 3 books listed - catered to pain management
(not really an issue), but a lot of audio CDs. Any suggestion as to the best
place to start?

~~~
Humjob
The Science of Enlightenment is a pretty good intro CD. His YouTube videos are
great (I've watched all of them) and he also has a home study course you can
use. The URL is:

<http://www.basicmindfulness.org/>

------
santu11
I started the search for a non-religious meditation technique four years ago.
In July 2009, I did my first course of Vipassana - <http://www.dhamma.org/> .
Since then I am doing it.

My life has changed a lot since then. I would really recommend you to try it
out. You don't have to believe in anything to start with.

The basic course is of 10 days spent learning the meditation in a centre. You
will get the details on the website.

------
free
I have had a great experience listening to these podcasts
<http://www.audiodharma.org/series/1/talk/1762/> . It is pretty simple and I
found the first part to be a good introduction for beginners.

------
azat_co
This is a great non-religious and very scientific book on meditation
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Meditate-Self-Discovery-
Lawrence-L...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Meditate-Self-Discovery-Lawrence-
LeShan/dp/0316880620)

~~~
valuegram
I just ordered this based on your recommendation. Thank you!

------
bwe42
"Mindfulness in plain english" is very good:
<http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma4/mpe.html>

~~~
valuegram
Free too! Thanks so much.

